# salamanders Chapter organisation



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all i have a question , i was looking on here at the salamanders Chapter organisation
http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Salamanders

i was just wondering why the salamanders 1st chapter the fire drakes consists of 12 Veteran Squads (10 Space Marines each) , i thought all companys in a chapter were 10 squads of 10 marines .

is there a reason there are 12 squads in there 1st company?

also what sort of break down of squads would be good for them( terminator, stern, vangaurd?)


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

awww i found the answear, the salamanders only have 6 company is why all 6 companys have 12 squads in and the a scout company with around 60 scouts


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

that's really cool, and good to know this. you learn something every day!!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cheers , yeah it intrested me also , i also read in the post the the space marines when not on duty sometimes live amoung the people of there planet as village leaders and that, i just started a salamanders army and wasnt to sure if i liked them but it nice to see some nice background and diffrent organisation to normal space marine chapters from the codex


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I would recommend Nick Kyme and his Salamnder-series if you want to find out more about the Chapter. The first book is a bit slow in the beginning but towards the end.  There is a lot of information about them in there.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes the salamanders are if anyone is one of the 'good guys', marines who value and will protect the common citizenry of the the Imperium. They are also one of the more human chapter, spending a lot of time as they do with the people on Nocturne.

In regards to their organisation though the Chapter Master is also the Captain of the First Company. Or rather the Captain of the First company assumes the mantle of Chapter Master (which they see as a temporary position until Vulcan returns).


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Supposedly each company represents one of the major settlements on nocturne, hence there are only 7 companies.

The marines are said to live amongst the people at times, and the captain of the appropriate company acts as a village leader.

not entirely sure what that entails, and if he has to organise the village fete or whatever, but it is quite cool nonetheless.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

lol village fete.....

i really do like how in tune they are with the humans of there birth world, it so diffrent from all other chapters, quite glad i started to collect them, but im coming around to the idea of building the 1st company the firedrakes .

only thing im not sure about is what break down to go with the 12 squads ie terminator /terminator assalt/ vangaurd/sternguard


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

The Salamanders are one of the rare chapters able to field their entire first company in terminator armour. Though for some variety sternguard would also suit the Salamanders theme. Artisan grade bolters is something right up their alley. I wouldn't use vanguards though, they don't fit quite as well nor are the Salamanders especially predisposed to use them (or bikes or landspeeders). 

If you went the all termies route you could use them as count as deathwing.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah not a bad idea on the all terminator army( counts as deathwing)

id probley go with 10 terminator squads and 2 sternguard then.

the Artisan grade bolters? i never heard of them


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Since they are known for their smithing skills and craftsmanship, they will have more termie suits than other chapters. Due to the difficulty of training with jump packs in nocturnes gravity, it's also said they don't have massive amounts of jump troops, though they,d certainly have some.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

By artisan grade bolters i merely meant the special bolters and ammunition of Sternguard squads, something suited to the Salamaders tradition of craftsmanship.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

after looking at using deathwing to count as my salamanders 1st company i decided not to as with salamanders they have 12 squads of 10 marines but deathwing if i remmember correctly have 20 squads of 5 terminators, and you can only use them in squads of 5 each

so im just gonna stick with the codex SM and will use a whole terminator army for my apoc games instead


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

You might think of using the SW 'dex. Take Logan as your HQ and you can go full Wolf Guard in Termie armour. You would also be able to give them unique weapon combos, which sort of goes with them being expert 'smiths. The drawback is that the SW rules are really more expressive of a feral fury, rather than the seemingly more considered war of the Sallies. In saying that, if you're using Firedrakes, they're going to be bad-arsed and viscious, so you might get away with it from a fluff standpoint.

GFP


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> You might think of using the SW 'dex. Take Logan as your HQ and you can go full Wolf Guard in Termie armour. You would also be able to give them unique weapon combos, which sort of goes with them being expert 'smiths. The drawback is that the SW rules are really more expressive of a feral fury, rather than the seemingly more considered war of the Sallies. In saying that, if you're using Firedrakes, they're going to be bad-arsed and viscious, so you might get away with it from a fluff standpoint.
> 
> GFP


yeah sounds cool i could take it futher and mounted the marines on giant salamanders( thunderwolf cavalry)


----------

